# Assisted Living - Annual exam



## nikki_coder (Apr 10, 2015)

How would you code an annual physical being done in an assisted living facility?  do you use well visit codes with V70.0 as the diagnosis and 13 as the place of service?  or do you use an assisted living CPT code?  any help is appreciated!


----------



## em2177 (Apr 15, 2015)

Medicare only covers AWV and IPPE codes G0438 and G0439. Preventive codes are no longer covered by Medicare. You would use POS code 13 if performed in an assisted living home. There are no specific diagnosis codes to use but you can use V70.0.


----------

